# What isThe best HD render settings for sony pro vegas 8 and HD youtube?



## bolloMB (Jan 25, 2009)

hi you may of seen my other threads about this, basically i cant render in sony pro vegas due to loads of errors i only can get to 23-29% until now as i just rendered fully 100% in avi, except it was adding/missing every other second so it was like dot-dot-dot rather than dotdotdot ( tried to explain with a random example) anyway it came out to 31GB yes that's right 31GB which is outrageous for a 5 min avi file so if im rendering in wmv im sure the reason is it has a to large file size so what hd wmv render settings in sony pro vegas8 allows the watch in hd/widescreen option on youtube , gives a hd(or near hd quality) but keeps the file size under 1gb 
many many thanks


----------

